# new here



## qarocoso (Jan 17, 2021)

It's been awhile since I've been here, so much awhile that I had to get a new "name". 20 years of marriage, 7 years post DD and it hasn't changed the way it should have...not enough for me. I did the time, and it wasn't even my crime. On that note, hello all!


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

welcome back -- do you have a link to your story?


----------

